# Good way to save $$$ on feeders



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I went fishing the other day and brought home a blue gill...about 4-5"...I put him in a quarantine tank...and treated him w/ the neccessary meds to clean him up...I also starved my Ps for a couple of days...and today I decided to throw that blue gill in...my reds were a little shy for the first few seconds...but they went after the little sucker and chased him around...damn...it was a GREAT SIGHT..my biggest red chased him around like Goliath kicking David's ass...damn it was great...I wanted to get some video...but by the time i got my camara...they already finished 1/2






























You guys should try this...but do it at your own risk..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sounds cool!


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

At our own risk? Like it may have a disease or something?


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I wouldn't do that if i were you.....

my ecat died from dieases from a while caught perch. And yes, I did quarantine the perch too.


----------



## red hot mini coopers (Jul 30, 2003)

sounds wiked, do they hunt in a pack or do they wait for the big red to kill?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Too bad you didnt get to take pix.. that would've been a site to see.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

It was great to watch...they hunted as a pack...don't worry...i'll make a video out of it next time...

Mr.P...you do have to treat the wild caught first before feeding him into the tank...because those wild caught carry different types of baterias and possibly disease(s) as well...u MUST treat them first...and again...do this at your own risk.......I'll do this again though...


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh ok, I got ya. What do you treat them with? Salt?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

actaully alot of p owners do this including frank so its no big deal just be aware of the dangers its quite easy and is cheaper when my tanks are up im goin to the lake and get bluegills all day a bobber and a worm ur set


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

it is a good method of feeding your piranha other fish.

i have fed my rhom sunfish before...he loves it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> it is a good method of feeding your piranha other fish.
> 
> i have fed my rhom sunfish before...he loves it


 Oh man.. do you have during and after pic???


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Mr.P said:


> Oh ok, I got ya. What do you treat them with? Salt?


 Melafix and aquarium salt


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> damn it was great...I wanted to get some video...but by the time i got my camara...they already finished 1/2


dammit


----------

